# F-150  ECOBOOST 3.5L Twin Turbo V6.....feedback



## 308fan

I have had a 2013 FX4 Super Crew for a month. I have the ecoboost engine. ANy other ecoboost owners here?

ive been driving between 60-75 on the hwy and getting great mileage

COmbine city and hwy averaging 18.7

here is a hwy trip i took after i reset the computer when i got on I-20







*yes 23 MPG* for a fullsize 4wd truck is great....

The truck has some serious power when you spool those turbos up

some comments from various sources and my expercience mirrors these
_the 5.0V8 is a nice engine also but the ecoboost is more powerful and fuel efficient...Let's do a quick comparison of the 3.5L EcoBoost and the F-150's 5.0L naturally aspirated V-8: The 5.0L is rated at 360 hp at 5,500 rpm, while the EcoBoost is rated at 365 hp at 5,000 rpm. Five horsepower doesn't sound like much in a 5,500-plus-pound truck, but then there's the torque. The 5.0L is good for 380 lb-ft at 4,250 rpm, while the EcoBoost cranks out an impressive 420 lb-ft at a super-low 2,500 rpm—and under boost the peak torque remains flat across the rpm range.  *Ninety percent of the engine torque kicks in at 1,700 rpm and holds until 5,000 rpm. Most engines need much higher rpm to reach their full potential*.”  "While cruising on the highway, the EcoBoost V6 has absolutely no audible drone in the cabin and even when you thrust the EcoBoost into passing gear, the truck is still surprisingly quiet. "_

i will say that it doesnt sound like a truck when you start it, it sounds like a car..its very quiet on the hwy, much quieter than my 2007 sierra and better mileage than the sierra (and that was 2wd with a 3.42 axle, my fx4 is a 3.55)

all in all, if it turns out to be reliable, i will continue liking it very much


----------



## rjcruiser

It is tempting to look into those...


----------



## Broncobird

I have been thinking about buying one for a while now just cant make up my mind which model i want and pull the trigger.I have been researching them and every thing i read is almost hard to believe especially when it comes to towing .


----------



## southernboy2147

i know a man who owns one of those. He lifted it and put 35 x 13.50 mud tires on it then regeared it and still gets 17 mpg on avg. will outrun my buddys 2012 silverado with the 6.2L. he loves that truck


----------



## Mangler

Looked at one the other day. It was a loaded King Ranch. Truck was absolutetly beautiful, but the $50K price tag made me go the other way. I just don't see how folks are affording these new trucks...what's ya'lls secret?


----------



## huntinstuff

308fan said:


> I have had a 2013 FX4 Super Crew for a month. I have the ecoboost engine. ANy other ecoboost owners here?
> 
> ive been driving between 60-75 on the hwy and getting great mileage
> 
> COmbine city and hwy averaging 18.7
> 
> here is a hwy trip i took after i reset the computer when i got on I-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yes 23 MPG* for a fullsize 4wd truck is great....
> 
> The truck has some serious power when you spool those turbos up
> 
> some comments from various sources and my expercience mirrors these
> _the 5.0V8 is a nice engine also but the ecoboost is more powerful and fuel efficient...Let's do a quick comparison of the 3.5L EcoBoost and the F-150's 5.0L naturally aspirated V-8: The 5.0L is rated at 360 hp at 5,500 rpm, while the EcoBoost is rated at 365 hp at 5,000 rpm. Five horsepower doesn't sound like much in a 5,500-plus-pound truck, but then there's the torque. The 5.0L is good for 380 lb-ft at 4,250 rpm, while the EcoBoost cranks out an impressive 420 lb-ft at a super-low 2,500 rpm—and under boost the peak torque remains flat across the rpm range.  *Ninety percent of the engine torque kicks in at 1,700 rpm and holds until 5,000 rpm. Most engines need much higher rpm to reach their full potential*.”  "While cruising on the highway, the EcoBoost V6 has absolutely no audible drone in the cabin and even when you thrust the EcoBoost into passing gear, the truck is still surprisingly quiet. "_
> 
> i will say that it doesnt sound like a truck when you start it, it sounds like a car..its very quiet on the hwy, much quieter than my 2007 sierra and better mileage than the sierra (and that was 2wd with a 3.42 axle, my fx4 is a 3.55)
> 
> all in all, if it turns out to be reliable, i will continue liking it very much



Had my KR 4x4 (3.73rear) 2 years now and love it. That engine simply amazes me. Pulls like a diesel and will boogy on down the road.  I love when folks ride with me who aren't familiar with the engine and ask me what it has in it. My favorite response is "just a little ol v6". 

Havent had any engine/transmission/turbo problems yet thank goodness.


Mangler said:


> Looked at one the other day. It was a loaded King Ranch. Truck was absolutetly beautiful, but the $50K price tag made me go the other way. I just don't see how folks are affording these new trucks...what's ya'lls secret?



I got a '11 King Ranch w/ ecoboost and price tag was high but i did my haggling with them over the internet and got $9000 knocked off. And i bought it in June of 2011 so it wasnt a year end type of deal. Also it was the first year they came out. Try to negotiate with their internet sales if you find a dealer with one. Look for incentives and if you have something to sell or trade in like i did, that helps a lot as well. I got mine at  Mall of Ga Ford. Good luck.


----------



## rjcruiser

Mangler said:


> Looked at one the other day. It was a loaded King Ranch. Truck was absolutetly beautiful, but the $50K price tag made me go the other way. I just don't see how folks are affording these new trucks...what's ya'lls secret?



Can't do $50k...but a lot of times, you can talk them down.

Also, the King Ranch is the top of the line model.  You can get the quad cabs at almost $20k less than the King Ranch...you just won't have that supple as a baby's behind leather.

Really though...$50k for a King Ranch isn't too expensive.  Compared to the LTZ Silverado's...that is the going rate.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Might as well get a Raptor for that money!


----------



## Firescooby

What's your hand calculated mileage?

I've been thinking about trading my 2006 Duramax (41k miles) in on a new/newer 350 with the 6.2L. The Eco is nice, but won't pull our 5th.


----------



## Da Possum

I have the Eco in my Platinum and absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## seabear2

I have a good person on the inside if I can assist any of you guys with price on a new one . Please PM me

I have been shopping for a new F250 KR for two months and I have it in the short rows now. I am also very up to date on the Incentives going on. This has been a good learning experience shopping this long.


----------



## rmp

*Ecoboost update*

I've been tracking my Ecoboost mileage for quite a while now to get a good overall average of fuel consumption.  My truck is a 2012 Supercrew 4wd XLT 6.5 ft bed with max tow package which includes 3.73 gearing. All is bone stock aside from an over-the-rail toolbox. Factory 275/65 -18" goodyear tires. The best mileage to date on any substantial trip was 24.2 MPG on a run from Alachua FL to my house which was just over 120 miles. I did baby it on this trip by slowly getting up to speed and letting off the gas early for stop signs and redlights just to see what the truck was capable of. On a normal trip from the same location, I saw 22.8 MPG. I haven't reset one of my trip monitors for over 7k miles.  On said trip monitor, I've made multiple trips down to Gainesville, FL then over to Crystal River, FL and another over to Steinhatchee, FL pulling a loaded 22 ft pontoon boat. We had 5 grown men, fishing and scalloping gear, and no telling how much in "refreshments".  I've pulled my 4wd 30 hp Kubota with front-end loader &  bushhog and once a 16ft trailer loaded with ATV's.  Most miles are back and forth to/from work, occasional trips to Charleston, SC to visit family, and many miles to and on my hunting property.  Also, the truck is in 4wd at least once a week due to bad logging roads but rarely in low-range. There has been multiple drivers including my wife, best bud, and my brother, but primarily it's me.  While I haven't hand calculated my mileage, I've checked multiple times on what I've added versus what the truck said had been consumed.  For instance, the trip monitor said I'd used 19.9 gallons and I added 19.93 according to the pump or 28.2 gallons and actually added 28.17. I recently sent an oil sample to Blackstone just to see how things were going internally and to check for fuel dilution.  Overall, I'm well pleased on the mileage and performance of this truck and I have no plans to change anything. FWIW

Lastly, I've found that Shell gas tends to do a bit better for MPG on my truck and I love the 36 gallon tank.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shakey gizzard

Mangler said:


> Looked at one the other day. It was a loaded King Ranch. Truck was absolutetly beautiful, but the $50K price tag made me go the other way. I just don't see how folks are affording these new trucks...*what's ya'lls secret?*



Z plan!


----------



## badger

Y'all have more faith in the lie-o-meter on the dash display than I do. Hand calculated mileage is accurate, digital displays not so much. And they don't seem to have a constant built in error either, most times they will read high, sometimes low, and they can vary as much as 5 mpg. I've seen this on more that one brand of vehicle when checking against hand calculated figures.


----------



## rmp

badger said:


> Y'all have more faith in the lie-o-meter on the dash display than I do. Hand calculated mileage is accurate, digital displays not so much. And they don't seem to have a constant built in error either, most times they will read high, sometimes low, and they can vary as much as 5 mpg. I've seen this on more that one brand of vehicle when checking against hand calculated figures.


Are you implying that the odometer on the truck is wrong as long as I'm not "hand calculating" mileage? I clearly stated the calculated fuel consumption almost perfectly matched the pump multiple times. I'm pretty sure those are the only variables. Please explain. Thank you.


----------



## badger

rmp said:


> Are you implying that the odometer on the truck is wrong as long as I'm not "hand calculating" mileage? I clearly stated the calculated fuel consumption almost perfectly matched the pump multiple times. I'm pretty sure those are the only variables. Please explain. Thank you.



Nope, not aimed at you specifically, most vehicles don't have the "gallons used" option on their on board information systems, and most owners will use the mpg display as gospel. What I am saying is that not many mpg displays are accurate, and that hand calculating the mileage will disappoint a lot of owners. Also keep in mind that even changing tire size will affect readings when hand calculating mileage since odometer accuracy will be affected.


----------



## rmp

badger said:


> Nope, not aimed at you specifically, most vehicles don't have the "gallons used" option on their on board information systems, and most owners will use the mpg display as gospel. What I am saying is that not many mpg displays are accurate, and that hand calculating the mileage will disappoint a lot of owners. Also keep in mind that even changing tire size will affect readings when hand calculating mileage since odometer accuracy will be affected.


Sorry, I took the "ya'll" in your original post to be directed at me being that there were only two of us that posted mileage, but thank you for the clarification. I fully agree with you on some of the MPG displays available today. In fact, I wasn't holding my breath at mine being accurate until I checked it randomly. Also concur on tire size. 

Again, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jonboyb

I have one of the first Ecoboost trucks (2011 FX-4 Supercrew max tow).  I caught so much slack when I bought it from my buddies as we had always been GM guys  Anyways, the trip MPG display has always calculated pretty much spot on compared to my calculations at the pump.  I have 40k miles now and have never reset the cumulative MPG that sits at 18.5.  This includes all my deer hunting trips and Arkansas duck hunting trips towing supplies and ATV's.  After hunting season my average MPG will go up but then creep back down from September to January...LOL.  If you can stand running speedlimit, this truck will easily net low-mid 20's.  Run 70+ and that drops.  Mine does exceptionally well in town stop-and-go and side road duties.....in fact I can usually milk it when traffic is light and do just as good as the interstate.

Long story short....I like it ALOT and this is coming from a lifetime Blue Oval hater.  As far as the price.....I ended up buying mine at the end of the month from a large volume dealer and paid around $14k under MSRP.  I would have preferred to use my local dealer....but he wouldn't even discuss discounts that deep.  And there's no debate on the power.  With the low rear end in the max tow package....the truck is flat out blistering fast for 5500lbs.  And the aftermarket community has really picked up on the Ecoboost.....some of the aftermarket tuners are putting out numbers normally seen in modified diesels.


----------



## NCummins

18.5 mpg? That isn't revolutionary. I average about 18 in my 7,000# truck running 65+ mph with 4.10 rear end. I am amazed at the speed and power of these trucks, but not the mileage. They need to put some 3ish liter turbo Diesel engines in all the big three 1/2 ton trucks, then we will some real gas mileage.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

308fan said:


> all in all, if it turns out to be reliable, i will continue liking it very much



there is the issue, Grasshopper.  A twin turbo engine that relies on boosted pressure in the cylinders and extra pressure on rotating assembly can't last as long as a naturally aspirated well designed engine.  Too many moving parts under too much stress to see 200k. Lots of 5.0 have run 200k and more.

I bought a f150 5.0 about a month ago.  I spoke with several Eco boost owners, Ford mechanics and dealership salesmen.  Not a single one told me that they preferred the EcoBoost over the 5.0.  One dealership employee told me they just towed an EcoBoost in with a spun rod bearing... with 247 miles on it.  Another owner had 24,000 on his truck, and the engine was making a rattling noise.  So I bought the 5.0

I have over 4k on it now, and since day one, I have AVERAGED 20.1 MPG.  That is city, highway and mountain driving. 4000 miles @ 20.1 mpg. For my full size F150, Supercrew cab, I don't think that is too bad.

Oh,.. mine isn't 4x4. EPA says on these trucks, 4x4 cost you 1 MPG... I don't know that I buy that. Probably closer to 2mpg.

I hope your truck does well for you. Time will tell if Ford did their homework in designing that engine.  I do know they plan on the Ecoboost in some form being the engine of the future.  V8's, V6's and even 4cylinder.


----------



## rmp

Congrats on the truck. 
The 5.0 is indeed a good engine as far as I can see. I have one about to roll over 50K miles, which is really nothing in terms of longevity, but it's doing well.


----------



## dug714

Mine only geys about 15mpg but i might drive a little faster.It has 25000 miles  with no problems.


----------



## djenkins0992

I read somewhere above someone towed a tractor. Could this thing pull a dual axle trailer loaded with a heavy jeep on it in the mountains? It's hard to believe this thing is rated to tow more.
The jeep weighs about 5500 and I think the trailer would weigh about 1500 lbs. So by numbers it says so, just not sure if the tranny and such can handle it.


----------



## NCummins

I work at a campground in WNC and people tow 7000lb+ tag along campers up the mountains to here all the time, pretty impressive.


----------



## Swab

I'm thinking about buying one of these as well.  I tow a 25' chaparral and a 20' travel trailer quite a bit during summer and was leaning toward an F250 instead.  My main concern would be the tranny.  Any of you towing 6000+ lbs on a regular basis?


----------



## Buzz

If I was going to pull 6000+ on a regular basis there is no way I'd be looking at anything that wasn't a F250 / 2500 Diesel.    

Just my opinion.


----------



## riprap

A buddy of mine had to take his (ecobust as he called it ) back to the dealer no less than 14 times. The dealer would not give him another one. He liked the engine when it ran well, but he uses his truck as his office and puts a ton of miles on it. He finally went to another dealer and switched to the 5.0. He's got some sort of tuner on there and it has some serious get up and go and gets similar mileage to the v6.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I've got a 2013 Ecoboost and we pulled our travel trailer (loaded down it's about 7500lbs) all the way to Cades Cove and it performed just fine going and coming across Newfound Gap.  If I pulled it every week, I'd own a diesel.  But for a few times every summer, the Ecoboost does just fine.


----------



## week 13

Post 23 answer, they are rated to tow 11,400 lbs. My dad got one in July and loves it. He just pulled his camper 650 miles and it weighs close to 7500 lbs. He had the 5.4 before this truck and he just goes on and on about how much power the eco boost has. It is 4x4 with the 3.73 and can also get around 20 mpg around town.


----------



## djenkins0992

Thanks for the replies. I'm still not certain. This would only be towed a 4 to 6 times a year. I wouldn't really care for the added expense of a 250 or 2500 if this would do ok.


----------



## duckdawgdixie

NE GA Pappy said:


> there is the issue, Grasshopper.  A twin turbo engine that relies on boosted pressure in the cylinders and extra pressure on rotating assembly can't last as long as a naturally aspirated well designed engine.  Too many moving parts under too much stress to see 200k. Lots of 5.0 have run 200k and more..



if that's the case then whats with all the diesels with twins and compounds with high miles?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

djenkins0992 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm still not certain. This would only be towed a 4 to 6 times a year. I wouldn't really care for the added expense of a 250 or 2500 if this would do ok.



That's the same conclusion I came to... why pay the expenses related to a diesel if I'm only pulling a heavy load a few times a year?


----------



## Lick Skillet

I love mine 61000 thousand miles and running strong.....avg 19.5 calculated.


----------



## majorbanjo

I've owned my 2013 supercrew ecoboost 4x4 for 14,000 miles and I struggle to get 16...if I pull my boat....I get 8-9  mpg.....I've got several friends with them reporting mileage similar to mine....yall must drive like old ladies....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

majorbanjo said:


> I've owned my 2013 supercrew ecoboost 4x4 for 14,000 miles and I struggle to get 16...if I pull my boat....I get 8-9  mpg.....I've got several friends with them reporting mileage similar to mine....yall must drive like old ladies....



How big of a boat are we talking?  I pulled a 25ft travel trailer loaded at around 7500lbs up to Cades Cove and back and got 10.5mpg, and if you've been up there, you know the hills I had to pull.

And yes, since I've had children, I no longer drive like my hair is on fire.


----------



## Big un

majorbanjo said:


> I've owned my 2013 supercrew ecoboost 4x4 for 14,000 miles and I struggle to get 16...if I pull my boat....I get 8-9  mpg.....I've got several friends with them reporting mileage similar to mine....yall must drive like old ladies....



Any lift or tires on yours? Mine is set up with a leveling kit and 35's I average 16 on the backroads I take to work. On a highway trip i can get 19. 

One huge improvement is a programmer with a good custom tune brought my average mpg up by 3. Not to mention that the thing runs like a scalded dog.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Big un said:


> Any lift or tires on yours? Mine is set up with a leveling kit and 35's I average 16 on the backroads I take to work. On a highway trip i can get 19.
> 
> One huge improvement is a programmer with a good custom tune brought my average mpg up by 3. Not to mention that the thing runs like a scalded dog.



What programmer did you get?


----------



## holton27596

2010 5.4 4x4 supercrew leveled, running 34s and extra equip. 82000 miles I average 17 MPG, before I started messing with it i averaged 19.7. I will stick with the v8s.


----------



## Big un

SCT live wire ts and bought tunes from unleashed tuning. I am going to eventually try a tune from Eric at eco injection . Had a tune from him on my diesel and it was unreal. But I am very happy with the unleashed tune it will break loose from a rolling 15 and break loose when it hits second with the 35s. That is with just the 87 octane tune. I have a 93 octane tune to try sometime.


----------



## Big un

holton27596 said:


> 2010 5.4 4x4 supercrew leveled, running 34s and extra equip. 82000 miles I average 17 MPG, before I started messing with it i averaged 19.7. I will stick with the v8s.



Line it up next to one of the eco boost and you will change your mind quick. You don't see your best fuel mileage until after 10000 miles with the eco boost the more I drive mind the better it gets.


----------



## Buzz

majorbanjo said:


> I've owned my 2013 supercrew ecoboost 4x4 for 14,000 miles and I struggle to get 16...if I pull my boat....I get 8-9  mpg.....I've got several friends with them reporting mileage similar to mine....yall must drive like old ladies....



What axle do you have in your truck?   FWIW - my older SuperCab with a 5.4L pulling a boat similar looking to the one in your profile picture is about 10-11 mpg, not so great either.   This is with a 3.73 gear.


----------



## 308fan

Follow-up

Had the truck one year now, 25,000 miles.
To get the mileage I posted in the first pic do this thread, I have to be on highway, going 60 or below, easy accelerations, coasting downhills, etx

Typically I average 16-17 mixed hwy (driving 80) and city

It's hard to drive slow enough to get the mpg I would like. Also the turbos make it more fun to drive fast

I have heard problems with ecoboost motors on pre-13 models. I heard the kinks were worked out for the 2013's which is what I have so hopefully it will be a long last of motor

If I had it to do over again and the new 2014 Sierra was available I would look hard at it. It wasn't out when I bought my ford.


----------



## glynr329

They have come a long way. I have a 96 F150 I am lucky to get 10 to 12 MPG.


----------



## oops1

Anyone have anymore input to sway me one way or the other between the v8 and v6. Been looking at used ones and want to go with the v6 for better mileage. Everybody still liking theirs? Any turbo issues to report? Thanks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

oops1 said:


> Anyone have anymore input to sway me one way or the other between the v8 and v6. Been looking at used ones and want to go with the v6 for better mileage. Everybody still liking theirs? Any turbo issues to report? Thanks



Same here!!

What are the issues you are having if any??

The specs on this engine are impressive!!..........But I am concerned about longevity!!

Please state the mileage, year model, configuration, and problems, or not.

I am in the shopping phase right now, and looking for information about this engine.

I probably will not buy till the 2015's come out.


----------



## Mistrfish

Bought mine in Feb and have about 8000 miles, Milage is great and when I pull my 17ft boat I dont even know its back there.  I dont care for the turbo lag and it has a slight studder sometimes when easing into the throttle.  

The power at full throttle is plenty strong but I plan on adding a larger inter cooler soon and have someone reprogram the computer for better performance.


----------



## BobSacamano

I have a '13 ecoboost. Got 25k miles on it and love it. Got 22.5 on a long trip yesterday running 65-75 for 7 hours


----------



## oops1

BobSacamano said:


> I have a '13 ecoboost. Got 25k miles on it and love it. Got 22.5 on a long trip yesterday running 65-75 for 7 hours



That's pretty strong!


----------



## GA DAWG

BobSacamano said:


> I have a '13 ecoboost. Got 25k miles on it and love it. Got 22.5 on a long trip yesterday running 65-75 for 7 hours


4x4?


----------



## BobSacamano

GA DAWG said:


> 4x4?



Yes sir. 4x4. Extra-cab though not a crew.


----------



## oops1

I think I've decided on the v8... I'll be pulling a 22' boat and a tractor on occasion . If I knew the v6 could handle it and was reliable .. I'd much rather go that route. The reviews I've read weren't too persuading .


----------



## Broncobird

oops1 said:


> I think I've decided on the v8... I'll be pulling a 22' boat and a tractor on occasion . If I knew the v6 could handle it and was reliable .. I'd much rather go that route. The reviews I've read weren't too persuading .



If you are wanting one to tow with you cant beat the torque of the ecoboost (except with a diesel) the 5.0v8 might get a little better MPG from what i have heard talking to other people.I do know of some people that have a150,000 mile and not had a problem but there are a few that have but most of the problems were the 2010 and 2011. I had a tundra V8 before the ecoboost and it is like night and day towing a 6500pound camper.


----------



## oops1

I haven't even driven one yet.. May go try one.. Just a little leery after they dumped the 7.3 and started making diesels .. Kinda lost faith in em.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

i just got a 2014 4x4, but i only get 17.3 mpg, i probably use the turbo more than i need to

the truck will hesitate sometimes, but i think that is a transmission issue

i had the V-8 before, averaged 17 and put 180K on it, still running strong


----------



## tr21

BobSacamano said:


> I have a '13 ecoboost. Got 25k miles on it and love it. Got 22.5 on a long trip yesterday running 65-75 for 7 hours



only 22.5 ? my 2014 ram eco diesel gets 28.5  driving 70-75 and can pull 9200 lbs.


----------



## Robert28

Before I bought my '14 Z71 I test drove several F150's with the 5.0. I figured this would compare best with the 5.3. Really liked the 5.0 and would have probably gone with it but got a better deal on the Z71.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

BobSacamano said:


> I have a '13 ecoboost. Got 25k miles on it and love it. Got 22.5 on a long trip yesterday running 65-75 for 7 hours


That's the kind of thing I want to see



oops1 said:


> That's pretty strong!


Yes it is!!



oops1 said:


> I think I've decided on the v8... I'll be pulling a 22' boat and a tractor on occasion . If I knew the v6 could handle it and was reliable .. I'd much rather go that route. The reviews I've read weren't too persuading .


From the specs the Eco boost V-6 has 420 Ft. Lbs. of torque @ 2500 RPM's..........The 5.0 380 Ft. Lbs. of torque @ 4250 RPM's.....What I'm seeing is 40 more Ft. Lbs. of torque at 1750 less RPM's



Broncobird said:


> If you are wanting one to tow with you cant beat the torque of the ecoboost (except with a diesel) the 5.0v8 might get a little better MPG from what i have heard talking to other people.I do know of some people that have a150,000 mile and not had a problem but there are a few that have but most of the problems were the 2010 and 2011. I had a tundra V8 before the ecoboost and it is like night and day towing a 6500pound camper.


At this point I'm trying to decide between the V-6, and the diesel for pulling power, or the reliability of the 5.0, and the diesel for the cost??

From a look at the specs the Eco boost V-6 will out-pull the 5.0, and get better gas mileage...........A lot of my mileage will not be towing, but towing MPG will be a deciding factor!!!

Stepping up to the Super Duty F-250 with the diesel will add $10,000 to the sticker price!!


----------



## Browning01

I went from a 2008 Crew Cab Duramax to a 2012 Supercrew king Ranch 3.5l Ecoboost.  I have had the Ecoboost for about 2 months and its like driving a mercedes, I got it fully loaded and it is a very nice ride, lots of power and very smooth.  I do not enjoy the payment but as they say, "gotta pay to play".  I like the power the truck has and have towed quite a bit with it but compared to the duramax in the towing category it doesnt hold a candle.  I have also been VERY displeased with the fuel mileage of this truck.  I have 33's on it but I just towed a Mini Truck about 6 hours and got 9.5 mpg's which I feel is unacceptable.  Again, the truck is really nice and I love how nice it rides and it does have enough power for my needs, but the fuel mileage has me thinking about my Duramx way too often.


----------



## Robert28

My 2014 Silverado is rated to tow 9600# but I would never want to tow that much behind it, especially over a long distance or on a regular basis. Could it handle it? Probably. I'm just the type of person that tends to buy "more then I need". If I were constantly towing close to 10,000# or more I would buy a 2500HD 6.0 or an F-250 6.2. With these new engines and the power they put out, I'm not worried about "if" it can tow as much as I am "how well does it STOP that much weight and how does the truck hold up long term being pushed to its limits on a day to day basis".


----------



## djenkins0992

Well I picked up a 2014 supercrew XLT w/ ecoboost & 4x4 yesterday.


----------



## Gaducker

someone brought me a video off of youtube where an eco boost had exhaust put on it and it sounded just like a diesel????    Anybody actually done this and have some real feed back on it?      I told him somebody did a soundover and that it was fake, any input?


----------



## Lick Skillet

they sound like a v6 with turbos...lol. Mine is ecoboost and I just kept stock because it sounded like a Honda car.If you want sound get the v8 if you want power get the v6. If you have to tow a lot get a 250 If you want mpgs ...well don't get a truck or get the Ram Eco diesel but fuel is .50 more. Love my eco boost.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Browning01 said:


> I went from a 2008 Crew Cab Duramax to a 2012 Supercrew king Ranch 3.5l Ecoboost.  I have had the Ecoboost for about 2 months and its like driving a mercedes, I got it fully loaded and it is a very nice ride, lots of power and very smooth.  I do not enjoy the payment but as they say, "gotta pay to play".  I like the power the truck has and have towed quite a bit with it but compared to the duramax in the towing category it doesnt hold a candle.  I have also been VERY displeased with the fuel mileage of this truck.  I have 33's on it but I just towed a Mini Truck about 6 hours and got 9.5 mpg's which I feel is unacceptable.  Again, the truck is really nice and I love how nice it rides and it does have enough power for my needs, but the fuel mileage has me thinking about my Duramx way too often.


I tried going from a diesel to a gas burner one time.  Didn't last long.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

I went with the 2014 F-150 Supercrew 4X4 Eco Boost 3.73 electronic locking rear axle. The ride is very quiet compared to the old truck

Wow this truck has way more power than the 1999 extended cab 4X4 with the 5.4 V-8 that I traded in, but the gas mileage is not what I expected...........Getting 16-17 mpg. so far..........Still better than the 1999 5.4 @ 14 mpg.

Overall I am very pleased with the new truck so far!!


----------

